# Libs compare Helsinki to Kristallnacht, Pearl Harbor



## Polishprince (Jul 21, 2018)

IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.

This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.

President Trump really needs to have Haldol dumped into the water supply of major liberal metropolis, and get these people to mellow out.

Watergate prosecutor compares Trump-Putin summit to Pearl Harbor, Kristallnacht


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2018)

I agree, they have become very terrible people if you don't agree with them or they dislike who you vote for.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

They are terrible people.. let them talk it shows who they are and that will matter in November!


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...



Extreme midterm election rhetoric--or so we can hope. The anything but Trump crowd is desperate; they feel the ropes digging into their backs and its the tenth round at least, Cornered animals and all that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

I do not see the  "disaster"   ----not even remotely


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2018)

The Trump people are seething with hate and rage, and are very desperate now with mid-terms and Mueller's reports just around the corner.  The proper comparison would be Helsinki to Munich.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 21, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> They are terrible people.. let them talk it shows who they are and that will matter in November!




What??  Little Willow??


----------



## Camp (Jul 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I do not see the  "disaster"   ----not even remotely


Very misleading thread title. The comparison was not made as a disaster or even as comparable in nature or significance. Exact comment was that the event would live in infamy like Pearl Harbor and 9/11. He simply meant that the event would be remembered as a highly important event in American history that changed the world and changed America.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...




*What an insult to the Jews and victims of Pearl Harbor everywhere* that all their deaths and suffering were no worse than a summit meeting between the two world leaders who hold 90% of the world nuclear arsenal trying to seek better peace being used now as yet one more political circus by some pompous leftist intellectual ass.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Kristallnacht? PH ??
an attack on the Jews?? 
an attack on a naval base?? 
this guy is a luny


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> ...



And yet not one Jewish Republican Senator. LOL.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see the  "disaster"   ----not even remotely
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^     I still do not see it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


                      ^^^^^^^^^^^ 

?????   ...and yet not one jewish republican senator  WHAT???      ???  "LOL"  ???   <<<   what's the joke?


----------



## william the wie (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Kristallnacht? PH ??
> an attack on the Jews??
> an attack on a naval base??
> this guy is a luny



The loonie left is just that and they are doing their best to destroy their base. Take the mid-terms, the odds were going to be against them taking the senate but the house was a gimme until they started acting out. Given the strings attached to D campaign money this is likely to be a total disaster of a mid-terms for the Ds. And an avoidable disaster.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...


Just the latest desperate attempts by the Media to turn a molehill into Mount Everest.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



The joke is on you, yet the Republicans went to Jerusalem and want Jerusalem to be the capital of Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 21, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> ...



funny how Trump has more allegiance to Russians and Israel, most be the soviet Jews of Little Odessa.  He has lived off of Russian and Jewish money for eons.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I still do not see a joke------and certainly not on ME..     According to the writings in the  NT---Jesus and his
mother saw Jerusalem as the  CAPITAL OF ISRAEL/JUDEA.     ---------I doubt that they were registered
republicans


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Trump lives off of  Jewish and Russian money?       I have never so much as set foot in the  GOLDEN NUGGET


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The joke is on you, yet the Republicans went to Jerusalem and want Jerusalem to be the capital of Israel.




Jerusalem is the capital of Israel, that's where the Knesset sits, that's where their government agencies are run from.

It isn't that the Republicans "want" Jerusalem to be the capital of Israel.   Its that the Jewish people have chosen the city to be their capital and America is just recognizing it.

BTW, the recognition of Jerusalem as the Jewish capital occurred with a BIPARTISAN vote during the Clinton regime.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

The intellectually clumsy Trumpians are taking a stab at defending Trump's treason by blaming someone else.  They want,to focus their blurry outlook on a Liberal commentator while either ignoring the blatant treason committed by The Donald in Helsinki or commenting on what their opposition said and drawing some left footed moral equivalence.

The first thing you Trumpians must face in the harsh light of day is Donald Trump is an idiot of the first order.  Secondly, you must admit that the presidency of the United States is not an entry level job.  And finally you must admit that the idiot you along with 63,000 voters in Wisconsin did to America last autumn must be undone before the bull who brings his own China shop along on foreign visits cuts us off all together.


----------



## william the wie (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The intellectually clumsy Trumpians are taking a stab at defending Trump's treason by blaming someone else.  They want,to focus their blurry outlook on a Liberal commentator while either ignoring the blatant treason committed by The Donald in Helsinki or commenting on what their opposition said and drawing some left footed moral equivalence.
> 
> The first thing you Trumpians must face in the harsh light of day is Donald Trump is an idiot of the first order.  Secondly, you must admit that the presidency of the United States is not an entry level job.  And finally you must admit that the idiot you along with 63,000 voters in Wisconsin did to America last autumn must be undone before the bull who brings his own China shop along on foreign visits cuts us off all together.



That no doubt is the reason for the collapse of D campaign fund raising.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

can someone tell me just what is     TRUMP's TREASON?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 21, 2018)

It is just more hyperbole, something both sides have been engaging in to gin up their base.  It gets old and does nothing to resolve issues.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Trump people are seething with hate and rage, and are very desperate now with mid-terms and Mueller's reports just around the corner.  The proper comparison would be Helsinki to Munich.


See Jake 

See Jake project

Project Jake, project.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 21, 2018)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see the  "disaster"   ----not even remotely
> ...


Ahhh....that rather changes things.  Should not have taken title at face value.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> I agree, they have become very terrible people if you don't agree with them or they dislike who you vote for.




They have always been terrible people.

Those who run the DNC are basically the same kind of people who were the toadies of Stalin and Hitler. Lusting for power, they seek to impose by force on others.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The joke is on you, yet the Republicans went to Jerusalem and want Jerusalem to be the capital of Israel.



It already is Ahmed.

Go cry on your Koran.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The intellectually clumsy Trumpians are taking a stab at defending Trump's treason by blaming someone else.  They want,to focus their blurry outlook on a Liberal commentator while either ignoring the blatant treason committed by The Donald in Helsinki or commenting on what their opposition said and drawing some left footed moral equivalence.
> 
> The first thing you Trumpians must face in the harsh light of day is Donald Trump is an idiot of the first order.  Secondly, you must admit that the presidency of the United States is not an entry level job.  And finally you must admit that the idiot you along with 63,000 voters in Wisconsin did to America last autumn must be undone before the bull who brings his own China shop along on foreign visits cuts us off all together.




What "treason" is this Comrade?

Criticizing the "intelligence community"

Want to bet a pound of Yellowcake that I can find PLENTY of criticism of same by you Stalinists?

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The intellectually clumsy Trumpians are taking a stab at defending Trump's treason by blaming someone else.  They want,to focus their blurry outlook on a Liberal commentator while either ignoring the blatant treason committed by The Donald in Helsinki or commenting on what their opposition said and drawing some left footed moral equivalence.
> 
> The first thing you Trumpians must face in the harsh light of day is Donald Trump is an idiot of the first order.  Secondly, you must admit that the presidency of the United States is not an entry level job.  And finally you must admit that the idiot you along with 63,000 voters in Wisconsin did to America last autumn must be undone before the bull who brings his own China shop along on foreign visits cuts us off all together.



The exact opposite. What you attempt to illustrate is a tainted momentum begun six decades ago to rewrite the natural laws of human social interaction and biology, all in the name of a cultural revolution initiated by a philosophy of violent feminism, and perpetuated by the postmodernist intellectual revolution on campuses nationwide, and given life anew by two terms of a serving Muslim President. That momentum to remove our currently serving President is oxygenated by a grand narrative, a lie, manufactured both by internal political and cultural corruption. And finally, that momentum has exceeded its tensile strength and will very soon snap. The blow back will be meteoric.


----------



## McRocket (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...



Okay dumb ass...where is the other 'lib' who compared Helisnki to Kristallnacht?

Your link only mentions one person who said that...yet your moronic title says 'libs' (plural). No doubt an alt-right attempt to try and make liberals sound worse then they are.

Or are you SO stupid that you count one person as plural?


BTW - I am neither lib nor con.


----------



## McRocket (Jul 21, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> They are terrible people.. let them talk it shows who they are and that will matter in November!



*Who EXACTLY are terrible people? 

And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that every, single person that you call 'terrible' is, in fact, terrible?*

I guarantee you that you can provide no such links...that your post is just more Trumpbot fanatical hatred (probably from a stupid, uneducated Trumpbot) directed at all those who disagree with Trump.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...


Closer to Munich..."Peace in our time."  and Chamberlain.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> can someone tell me just what is     TRUMP's TREASON?


Stand on foreign soil next to your adversary and side with them over your own government.  Act in the service of a foreign country over your own.  That is treason, something they just won't explain to you on Fox & Friends.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The intellectually clumsy Trumpians are taking a stab at defending Trump's treason by blaming someone else.  They want,to focus their blurry outlook on a Liberal commentator while either ignoring the blatant treason committed by The Donald in Helsinki or commenting on what their opposition said and drawing some left footed moral equivalence.
> ...


Here's something they won't explain to you on Fox and you're not intellectually curious enough to conclude on your own.

When you stand on foreign soil and take the word of the Kremlin over your own intel community while standing along side the leader Aof Russia, IT'S TREASON!


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Your link only mentions one person who said that...yet your moronic title says 'libs' (plural). No doubt an alt-right attempt to try and make liberals sound worse then they are.
> 
> Or are you SO stupid that you count one person as plural?
> 
> ...




MSNBC is a network, and a plural,   It isn't a one man show


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



And when in the course of a serving President's term he travels offshore to conduct diplomacy and the very machinery of his administration abandons his effort_ and_ accuses him of treason, the only treason being committed is by those who snipe at him from domestic shadows. The anti-American is in the above quoted post; rhetoric parroted of a narrative sold on the cheap to those nursing the teat of hatred for their President. Unpatriotic are they all.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > They are terrible people.. let them talk it shows who they are and that will matter in November!
> ...


Do you know the difference in facts and opinions? My opinion is that you are terrible people now you can prove that you aren’t fair is fair, you call us deplorable we’ll call your asses terrible! See how that works?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's something they won't explain to you on Fox and you're not intellectually curious enough to conclude on your own.
> 
> When you stand on foreign soil and take the word of the Kremlin over your own intel community while standing along side the leader Aof Russia, IT'S TREASON!




When you stand on foreign soil...



{President Obama carried on with his world apology tour while in Argentina last month, regretfully acknowledging the “early dark days” of the CIA and its role during the country’s ‘Dirty War.’ But that wasn’t the only part about America’s history he lamented while visiting the South American country and Cuba.}

Leah Barkoukis - ICYMI: 15 Times Obama Criticized America While Visiting Argentina, Cuba

Your God Emperor criticized the American "intelligence community" routinely while overseas.

You Communists are just a bunch of fucking frauds.

Helsinki is just this weeks meltdown from OUTRAGE.Inc.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> can someone tell me just what is     TRUMP's TREASON?





As someone pointed out the other day, I believe it was Fox, as they showed a compilation of talking heads on the other major networks call it Treason. He said, I wonder if they even realize the are calling for Trump’s death when they accuse him of treason? Treason is punishable by death! See how *terrible libtards are!*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> *Who EXACTLY are terrible people? *



The Communists, the democrats who are dedicated to ending this nation.
*



			And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that every, single person that you call 'terrible' is, in fact, terrible?
		
Click to expand...

*


> I guarantee you that you can provide no such links...that your post is just more Trumpbot fanatical hatred (probably from a stupid, uneducated Trumpbot) directed at all those who disagree with Trump.



Oooohh, logical fallacy, how clever you are, Comrade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone tell me just what is     TRUMP's TREASON?
> ...




The way your God Emperor Obama did repeatedly, fucking hypocrite?

Montage: 15 Times Obama Talked Down America in Cuba and Argentina


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > *Who EXACTLY are terrible people? *
> ...


Ironic isn’t it?


----------



## McRocket (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > *Who EXACTLY are terrible people? *
> ...



Hey moron...I was not talking to you. 

DUH.

Go and find someone else to play with.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

night_son said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Oh dear Lord!  It's unpatriotic to criticize the president for acting treasonous,y?  Do you really expect us to accept this topsy turkey world of Trumpian obfuscation?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Hey moron...I was not talking to you.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> Go and find someone else to play with.



It's an open forum Comrade.

You have not crushed free speech here the way you have on college campuses.

You said something stupid, I called you to task for your stupidity.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something they won't explain to you on Fox and you're not intellectually curious enough to conclude on your own.
> ...


Is this the spin Fox is suggesting you try now?  Ain't buyin' it.  A No from me, bro.

Trump committed treason, and you cannot spin that fact in any way acceptable to thinking, patriotic Americans.  Trump sycophants might mindlessly gobble that up.  But you would have to live in denial to believe that crap makes sense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Oh dear Lord!  It's unpatriotic to criticize the president for acting treasonous,y?  Do you really expect us to accept this topsy turkey world of Trumpian obfuscation?



How did he act "treasonously" Comrade?

Yes, you are filled with hatred and rage, you are exercising your "two minute hate," but all you spew is moronic shit you get from ACTUAL traitors and Soviet operatives like John Brennan.


----------



## william the wie (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



No. I expect you to be loyal to your nation in time of war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> [
> Is this the spin Fox is suggesting you try now?  Ain't buyin' it.  A No from me, bro.
> 
> Trump committed treason, and you cannot spin that fact in any way acceptable to thinking, patriotic Americans.  Trump sycophants might mindlessly gobble that up.  But you would have to live in denial to believe that crap makes sense.



You're a fucking retard with no integrity.

Spin my ass motherfucker.

Obama criticized the CIA in CUBA - DIRECTLY - but you traitor piles of shit are just FINE with that.

Fuckwad ISIS Barry never walked it back, either. Trump said he misspoke and meant WOULDN'T rather than would.

But our LYING FUCK press never pressed ISIS Barry on his attack on the Intelligence Community while in CUBA.

You're a scumbag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

night_son said:


> No. I expect you to be loyal to your nation in time of war.



Nosmo is loyal to his party which is at war to end this nation.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> ...




sorta.....a little-----maybe


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.


there was no 'they' in the baseball shooting comrade, it was one, single, crazy man....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> IMHO, President Trump has driven them plum loco.
> 
> This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> 
> ...



Don't ascribe this to liberals.  I like them.  They are cool.

It's the left wing that pulls this kind of shit.

They believe they are totally in the right all the time and feel that any means justify getting their victories.

Of course American disagrees and that is why Trump is going to put another judge on the SCOTUS bench.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

night_son said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Russia attacked our nation!  Do you expect your president, who swore an oath to defend this nation from enemies foreign and do,estimated, to be loyal to our nation?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


No, buddy, we don’t we actually have low expectations of libtards!


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I do not expect it, I know that he is doing it--being loyal to our nation. Behind the rhetoric of MSM blaring mouthpieces on all sides of the aisle, there's plenty of room to allow yourself the freedom to love your nation, and your President, simultaneously. The us and them mentality sweeping our country is killing it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> ...



Spurred on by the incessant avalanche of HATE that comes from you Stalinists and the lying fuck leftist press.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

night_son said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


The Main Stram Media boogeyman you lean on whenever Trump puts his silver plated foot in his mouth did not commit treason.  Trump did.

You can't spin this, you can't put the blame elsewhere.  Nobody else is drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Russia attacked our nation!  Do you expect your president, who swore an oath to defend this nation from enemies foreign and do,estimated, to be loyal to our nation?



Is that what you said about Obama when he was sucking Castro's cock? Cuba has killed FAR more Americans that Russia has. At least directly.


----------



## night_son (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Then, unfortunately we'll decide this at the polls or in the trenches; or perhaps the champion you cheer is the one who calls for effective sedition?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> No, buddy, we don’t we actually have low expectations of libtards!



I expect Communist traitors like Nosmo to be Communist traitors.

Psychopath liars and scumbags without the slightest hint of integrity who are dedicated to the destruction of this nation.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> I agree, they have become very terrible people if you don't agree with them or they dislike who you vote for.


Says the nastiest troll here.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > No, buddy, we don’t we actually have low expectations of libtards!
> ...


Was I the one at the podium in Helsinki standing beside Pitin telling the world that I believe what the Kremlin says, but not my own government?

If a democrat had done just that, your partisan ass would have crucified him.  But not Teflon Donald Trump the huckster buffoon!  Please.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 21, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



if a democrat had been hounded by a federal agency that also attempted to steam roll him....no I would not.

You losers can't get over the fact that there is clearly a bias in these agencies that affects what they do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 21, 2018)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, they have become very terrible people if you don't agree with them or they dislike who you vote for.
> ...



From the person who can't seem to provide anything meaningful.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Russia attacked our nation!  Do you expect your president, who swore an oath to defend this nation from enemies foreign and do,estimated, to be loyal to our nation?
> ...


Remember when obama invited IMMADINNAHJACKET TO WASHINGYON?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 21, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But...but...but that's different.

it was Obama.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2018)

The far right and alt right polemicists fail to defend Trump and the meltdown at Helsinki.

He compromised his office of the presidency in siding with Putin and Russia over our intel agencies.

No amount of backwalking can cover the length of the damage Trump caused.

A comparison suggests to the thinking mind of Munich and appeasement.

Shame on Trump.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right and alt right polemicists fail to defend Trump and the meltdown at Helsinki.
> 
> He compromised his office of the presidency in siding with Putin and Russia over our intel agencies.
> 
> ...


The real question that we can never know the answer to.is why the Looney left wants war with Russia.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > This is funny, but the libs are likely to resort to violence like they did when they shot up the Republican baseball practice in Alexandria last year.
> ...




One crazy Lib who actually took the Media's over the top rhetoric and Fake News seriously.

If someone actually takes MSNBC and CNN and the NY Times seriously, the gentleman in Alexandria was acting logically.

After all, the Lame Stream Media described the Republicans as nazis and Trump as "hitler".


----------



## McRocket (Jul 21, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




And you do not seem to understand that 'they' means 'plural/more than one'. 

I think I learned the difference in the first or second grade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2018)

miketx said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right and alt right polemicists fail to defend Trump and the meltdown at Helsinki.
> ...



They don't, they just want to end the United States.

The left never gave up on the USSR, what they do now is in an attempt to restore the USSR inside of America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...









Sure, that's it.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> No amount of backwalking can cover the length of the damage Trump caused.
> .



What damage, pray tell?

I don't see any damage at all, except perhaps to the liberal "journalists" and that Pervert Bobby Mueller's ego.

All the Trumpster was doing was mocking these doofuses, a treatment they well deserved.

If they expect the President not to fight back against their attempts to get him out of office, they have an unrealistic expectation


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Trump people are seething with hate and rage, and are very desperate now with mid-terms and Mueller's reports just around the corner.  The proper comparison would be Helsinki to Munich.



No Jakey, it is YOU who are seething with hatred an rage toward Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump people are seething with hate and rage, and are very desperate now with mid-terms and Mueller's reports just around the corner.  The proper comparison would be Helsinki to Munich.
> ...


Bless your angry heart, Leo.  Trump fouled up so bigly at Munich . . . er, Helsinki.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



BISS is not an argument Jakey.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 24, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Trump people are seething with hate and rage, and are very desperate now with mid-terms and Mueller's reports just around the corner.  The proper comparison would be Helsinki to Munich.



Wake up Jakey.....You’re dreaming and your Mommy ia calling.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2018)

Bless your heart, I wish Mom was calling, she died 17 years ago.


----------

